# Sprachen



## kerian (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal eine generelle Frage. Bis jetzt habe ich mich mit allen Sprachen
geholfen, wenn man das so nennen darf! Ich würde mich aber gerne mit einer Sprache intensiver befassen wollen wäre da PHP angebracht?


----------



## Sinac (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kerian _
> *Bis jetzt habe ich mich mit allen Sprachen
> geholfen, wenn man das so nennen darf!*


Was?

Also wenn du meinst, das du dich jetzt mit PHP intensiver beschäftigen möchtest, und nicht weiß ob das jetzt schon sinnvoll für dich ist müssten wir gerne wissen wie weit du dich schon mit anderen Sprachen auskennst?!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## kerian (11. Mai 2004)

hm... hm.. ich meine es gibt soviele Sprachen fürs Internet ob man sich nicht
auf eine konzentrieren sollte? Ich besitze Erfahrung in HTML, CGI, JavaScript, C++, VC


----------



## Sinac (11. Mai 2004)

Also serverseitige dynamische Sprachen sind auf jeden Fall das A und O im heutigen Internet, da hätten wir JSP, PHP, ASP, CGI etc.
Ich denke wenn du Erfahrungen mit HTML hast ist eine dieser Sprachen auf jeden Fall der nächste Schritt wenn du fürs Web coden willst. Ich würde PHP nehmen, hat mir bis jetzt am besten gafallen. Außerdem wird die deine Erfahrung mit C++ dabei helfen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## kerian (11. Mai 2004)

Danke
Ich Erstelle die Seiten im Dreamweaver. Wollte ich was Serverseitiges! Benutze ich CGI, wenn es um Grafik geht halt JavaScript. Ob man sich in die alten Sprachen weiter einarbeiten sollte scheint mir nicht ganz sinnig zu sein. Ich denke ich werde mich jetzt mit PHP befassen. Oder gibt es schon wieder was neues!


----------



## Sinac (11. Mai 2004)

Ohne dich anzugreifen oder so:
Kannst du vielleicht etwas mehr auf deinen Ausdruck und deine Satzzeichen
achten? Ich habe echt Probleme aus deinem Text schlau zu werden.
Was du jetzt über serverseitige Sprachen und CGI sagen wolltest ist mir nicht
ganz klar   Auf jeden Fall ist PHP serverseitig, da kommste wohl nicht
drum herum =)
Von PHP gibt es immer neue Versionen, falls du das meintest.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## web-netz (11. Mai 2004)

interessante diskussion. dazu ein kleiner tipp.auf der website http://www.web-netz.de findest du einen umfangreichen workshop zum thema php. dieser workshop ist natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## Sinac (11. Mai 2004)

Hm.. Irgendiwe bin ich da skeptisch was die URL angeht


----------



## Tim C. (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Hm.. Irgendiwe bin ich da skeptisch was die URL angeht  *


Wer immer die URL in die Censorship Liste geschrieben hat, wird seinen guten Grund dazu gehabt haben ;-).


----------



## kerian (11. Mai 2004)

jo finde ich auch 
Was ich eigentlich wissen will, kann ich mit PHP alles erschlagen !? :-( 
Oder muss ich die anderen Sprachen dann weiterhin benutzen !


----------



## Tim C. (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kerian _
> *jo finde ich auch
> Was ich eigentlich wissen will, kann ich mit PHP alles erschlagen !? :-(
> Oder muss ich die anderen Sprachen dann weiterhin benutzen ! *


PHP ist rein serverseitig für die Logik verantwortlich und hat keine eigene Ausgabe-Engine. Du wirst also nach wie vor über PHP HTML, CSS und JS Codes ausgeben, so die Passagen denn dynamisch sein sollen.


----------



## kerian (11. Mai 2004)

OK. und danke


----------

